# crochet snowflake afghan square



## Anna L

Does anyone know where I can get this pattern or something similar

Thanks, Lil


----------



## mollyannhad

try this on ravelry---Snowflake Granny Square Afghan


----------



## bwtyer

here is a similar one- 6" granny square
http://www.crochetville.com/community/topic/117858-snowflake-lace-square-6hx6w-inches-2-images/#entry2111506


----------



## galaxycraft

Here is one free.
It is only the last step that makes it a potholder.
http://crochetforfun.tripod.com/snowflakeph.htm
Here are other pictures using this pattern.
http://crochethen.blogspot.com/2008/04/this-snowflake-pattern-can-be-used-to.html
Another site with same pattern
http://www.graciousrain.com/2009/01/29/snowflake-hotpad/
........................
http://auntieelle.blogspot.com/2010/08/woollys-snowflake-square-free-crochet.html


----------



## Anna L

Thank you so much for your assistance, I will try to make an afghan using this 
pattern for a girl's room - white and purple,

thanks again, Anna L.


----------



## UTRose45

Hi Anna!

Here is a link to a webpage FULL of different snowflake patterns, you will have a fun time looking through them all!

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/snowflakes.php

 Enjoy~


----------



## Helma

There was a tutorial on this site on a snowflake afghan .It is now closed , but the info is still available.Go to the top of the page. Click on search . Type in crochet snowflake afghan with Rachel H.It will bring up the tutorial as well as the parade of finished projects . Good luck.


----------



## eeyori1955

Very pretty, I love snowflakes, I think this will have to go on my "to do" list! Thanks


----------



## Perlaelsa

Anna L said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this pattern or something similar
> 
> Thanks, Lil


Lil:
I think this one is that you looking for:
Is a tutorial in spanish. Easy to follow it. Hope you try and get it done.


----------



## violetta40

Perlaelsa said:


> Lil:
> I think this one is that you looking for:
> Is a tutorial in spanish. Easy to follow it. Hope you try and get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just watched this.Yes, this is very easy to follow. Thank you.


----------



## Helma

This is the link for the workshop ( English )
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165558-1.html


----------



## Revita

So cute...thanks for all the links ladies!


----------



## rosemary.rowe

Can I have the pattern for this snowflake granny square, please. Rosemary Rowe


----------



## rosemary.rowe

Can I have the pattern for the Snowflake Granny Square please.
Rosemary Rowe


----------

